# ATTN: SKA anglers



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Starting Friday night, you have 10 days to weigh in the largest two-fish limit you can catch in a single day. The Gulf Coast Reef Fish Grand Slam king category shouldn't go to anything less than 70-80 pounds.

SeaCapt, Jhall, The Salts, Strictly Biz, Feeding Frenzy, Set 4 Life, the Hosman family and a few McLeods as well ... hope to see you at the captain's meeting Friday night at 1007 Pine Street in beautiful scenic Pensacola.

If I left any of you out, I'm sorry, take it up with after you pay your entry fee Friday night.:letsdrink


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

What is this??


----------



## spear-it (Oct 3, 2007)

Camt meeting starts at 6:30 pm 

You can find all the details at www.reeffishra.com.

or call 554-7735


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Here you go:



From pnj.com -- The Reef Fish Restoration Association, a Pensacola-based non-profit group working to protect the fisheries of the Gulf of Mexico, is having a 10-day fishing tournament starting Friday.



The Gulf Coast Reef Fish Grand Slam is a fund raiser for the RFRA as well as the groups educational branch, the Reef Rangers.



"All the proceeds from this tournament are going straight back to education and reef deployment," RFRA president Paul Redman said. "We are trying to teach the kids about the Gulf and its fish as well as make sure there are fish out there when they go fishing."



The Grand Slam's 10-day format all but ensures anglers a chance to get on the water and compete no matter what the weather has in store. There is a $240 entry fee per boat with a separate $25 division for divers. The captain's meeting is Friday at 6:30 p.m. at the RFRA building at 1007 Pine Street in Pensacola.



Tickets to enter the event are on sale now at Outcast Fishing and Hunting, Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle, Bay Breeze Aquatics Center, MBT Dive Shop, Lost Key Bait and Tackle, Gone Fishin' Bait and Tackle and Academy Sports and Outdoors.



The event's categories are unique among Pensacola tournaments. There are, of course, cash prizes for the largest red snapper, grouper, amberjack, king mackerel and triggerfish caught. There also are aggregate categories that offer greater prize money for snapper (four fish), grouper (two fish) and kings (two fish).



If that's not enough for you to shoot for, there also are the Grand Champion and Master Gunslinger divisions. Each division takes the aggregate weight of one snapper, grouper, trigger, king and AJ. The top weight by boat claims a $2,500 first-place prize. The top diver gets thousands of dollars in dive gear, including a Riffe speargun, a new dive computer and a wet suit.



There also will be a separate junior division with first through third place awarded in the five species as well as a prize for the heaviest fish overall weighed in by a child.



Anglers and divers will weigh their catches at several local tackle and dive shops during the first week of the tournament. The sites are Outcast, MBT, Bay Breeze, Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle and Lost Key Bait and Tackle.



During the final weekend of the event, the scales will be located at Palafox Pier and Yacht Harbor. The weigh-ins will coincide with the Gulf Coast Outdoors Festival.



The festival will feature rides and entertainment for the children as well as live music and events for the adults, various outdoors clubs and marine and outdoors artists.



There will be a two-day casting contest where people can test their skills for a chance at several prizes, including $500 cash, Costa del Mar sunglasses and year-long passes to the Pensacola Beach Gulf Fishing Pier. There also will be a $100 daily prize for the largest fish caught at Plaza De Luna at the end of Palafox.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

JoeZ,

Thanks for the invite, it sounds like a good time. We are going to be out of town next weekend (Jax) so we will miss it. Maybe next year!!!

Al


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Joe Z,

Thanks for the invite. :banghead:banghead With all of the stuff going on at work and at home, I totally forgot about this one. I am really disappointed too, I really wanted to part of the the first tourney that this great organization is hosting. But, I will definitely be dragging my wife and kids down to the festival this weekend to show our support. 

-Shane


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

We're taking entries all week, just can't weigh in for 24 hours. 

With the weather looking nice for the next few days (there's a change huh?) we might see the big weights come mid-week.


----------

